# Back-Up Buddy



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Have you seen the Back-Up Buddy forums on the equipment heading? Wow a really nice looking unit. Mounts to your reciever hitch with 2 reverse lights and a strobe. I really like the idea of this unit however it is very pricey. Also if you back up into a snow bank it will get destroyed. I'm wondering if the parts for this are available to the general public to purchase like the oval amber strobe with a switch. If you could get someone to weld up some 2inch sq steel and have it come back under your bumber so it is protected would be the way to go. A few simple mods this would be ideal. Just don't know if you can buy this stuff. What do think?


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

you can buy any of them things ur self. the lights they have at NAPA the light box you can get from buyers. and the plug and wire from Napa or autozone.

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200304519_200304519

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200365296_200365296

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_525434_525434


----------



## ejsmass2 (Feb 8, 2007)

*i have the backup buddy*

They have built a very high quality product. It has survived a number of snow pile hits with no damage this far. I am very pleased with the job they have done and would recommend the product. I got the one with the led lights and am very happy.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Sometimes it seems like a product may be easily reproduced, but in reality a lot of troubleshooting and testing has gone into the actual production unit by a company. My advice to you is if the product will fit your needs, buy it. I do not have any affilliation with BackupBuddy.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Something not mentioned in post #2 is a relay for the backup lights to get all the "juice" they need to be at full brightness. Paint/powder-coating, sealant, and other miscellaneous stuff should be factored in when figuring the cost cost of a thses. You do get "free labor" if you DIY, though. 

Did you see the page on Back-up Buddy's site with a discount for PlowSite members? That trims 10% off the price.

I think the choice of 35W or 50W utility lights is something new.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Maine_Train;949962 said:


> Something not mentioned in post #2 is a relay for the backup lights to get all the "juice" they need to be at full brightness. Paint/powder-coating, sealant, and other miscellaneous stuff should be factored in when figuring the cost cost of a thses. You do get "free labor" if you DIY, though.
> 
> Did you see the page on Back-up Buddy's site with a discount for PlowSite members? That trims 10% off the price.
> 
> I think the choice of 35W or 50W utility lights is something new.


Forgot about the relay my truck came with a relayed back up circuit from the factory so I forget about that important step.


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

i just bought a light that plugs into the trailer light plug, it has two settings reverse and utility light, halogen light bulb, but i also just bought a salter and the salter covers where the light would shine so i cant use it. gonna return it or sell it. 35.00 shipped


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

TwoBrosLawn;952144 said:


> i just bought a light that plugs into the trailer light plug, it has two settings reverse and utility light, halogen light bulb, but i also just bought a salter and the salter covers where the light would shine so i cant use it. gonna return it or sell it. 35.00 shipped


How bright does it get?


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

And how/where does it mount?


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

*Light kit*



TwoBrosLawn;952144 said:


> i just bought a light that plugs into the trailer light plug, it has two settings reverse and utility light, halogen light bulb, but i also just bought a salter and the salter covers where the light would shine so i cant use it. gonna return it or sell it. 35.00 shipped


If your interested I just made a light kit for a guy that you just have to bolt on to your sander and plugs into your 7way which will automatically go on in reverse and with the flick of a switch the lights will stay on if you need extra light to see. Cost $69.00 plus $10.00 s/h for 35w or $79.00 plus $10.00 s/h for 50w halogens. both kits come with 2 lights w/ switch, 4ft weather resistant wire between lights, 4ft weather resistant wire with 7way male connector all assembled. Send me an email if you are interested to
[email protected].

Thanks,
Gary
Back-up Buddy Inc.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Maine_Train;952337 said:


> And how/where does it mount?


If I am thinking of the correct one, it literally is a one piece unit that plugs into the trailer plug. The light and all is self contained. So it is sticking out of the trailer plug.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh, okay. I was interested in something that would mount a little higher, maybe bed rail level. For anything at hitch level, I'll just go with something more solid and with more light output, like the Back-up Buddy.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

I have been all over the back up buddy website and can't find anything about a plowsite discount.


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

*Plowsite discount*



vamootsman;953954 said:


> I have been all over the back up buddy website and can't find anything about a plowsite discount.


Here is the link www.back-upbuddy.com/plowsite.asp

Gary,
Back-up Buddy Inc.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks, I sent an email with some questions too.


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

vamootsman;953954 said:


> I have been all over the back up buddy website and can't find anything about a plowsite discount.


A hunnert and thirty-eight posts, and ya don't know the Secret Handshake yet?

Juuuust kidding . . .  (I'd have given it to you, if Gary hadn't gotten there first.)


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Maine_Train;954000 said:


> A hunnert and thirty-eight posts, and ya don't know the Secret Handshake yet?
> 
> Juuuust kidding . . .  (I'd have given it to you, if Gary hadn't gotten there first.)


Thanks I'm becoming a Plowsite Junkie. So what's the secret handshake?


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

*Pics*



backupbuddy;952793 said:


> If your interested I just made a light kit for a guy that you just have to bolt on to your sander and plugs into your 7way which will automatically go on in reverse and with the flick of a switch the lights will stay on if you need extra light to see. Cost $69.00 plus $10.00 s/h for 35w or $79.00 plus $10.00 s/h for 50w halogens. both kits come with 2 lights w/ switch, 4ft weather resistant wire between lights, 4ft weather resistant wire with 7way male connector all assembled. Send me an email if you are interested to
> [email protected].
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


I have received a few emails about this so here are a couple pics. All you have to do is bolt them onto your sander and plug them into your 7way. No hardwiring involved.

Gary


----------



## Maine_Train (Dec 16, 2009)

Wicked cool. 

Now if you cobble up something to go in the stake pockets of my truck, with a wye connector so I can run the GG304 directly behind *and* those other lights a little to the side, I might not back into/over anything.
Some additional amber LED flashers to the sides and rear will be right handy, too.
Gee, I think I feel a high-tech-designing session coming on.


----------



## backupbuddy (Dec 28, 2009)

*Gg304*

Here is a video to show how the GG304 handles the occasional hitting of a snow bank.

Sorry for the sound first time doing video.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Gary has taken the time to wire up something to fit a couple of my needs with one unit. I'll post picks when I have it all ready to go maybe later this week. Should work great.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

test message reply


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Fourbycb;971459 said:


> test message reply


What? LOL. Your sig isn't working right either.


----------

